# Ambush gets ambushed:



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/21/e...rine-collision0913AMStoryLink&linkId=26779713

Not terribly astute: Ambush gets ambushed. 

Reminds me of a conversation I once overheard on the VHF in the English Channel between a tanker and an RN destroyer that had just barely avoided a collision. "Sorry for the inconvenience", said a cultivated accent from the destroyer. A reply came back from the North Sea Pilot on the tanker, speaking in a broad Geordie accent, "If you consider having a 200,000-ton tanker stuffed in your engine room an 'inconvenience' then I suggest you go into another line of work".


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

I presume HMS Astute that ran aground off Skye when it was new a couple of years back is a sister? It looks as though RN selection of competent submariners may need revisiting.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Never could understand how a sub with crew paying attention to their sonar, radar, etc could run into a merchant ship. But 7 years ago it was USS Hartford (sub) and USS New Orleans (ship) collided, and and just under 4 years ago USS Porter and M/V Otowasan collided, both incidents in Straits of Hormuz.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

There was an incident about 15 years ago when a US submarine surfaced underneath a Japanese training ship off Hawaii and sank it. Nine people on the Japanese ship were killed, including four high school students. The most shameful aspect was that, at the time, the submarine was showing off for some "VIP visitors". 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehime_Maru_and_USS_Greeneville_collision


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

The difference between the Ehime Maru collision, and these others, is the USS Greenville was performing an emergency ballast blow ... pretty much once you pull that trigger, you're going up and you really can't control how or where.

In these others, the sub was under normal operation/control ...


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

The incident occurred at 1330 hrs. Perhaps the wardroom were having a long lunch. Suspect someone maybe walking home.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

litz said:


> The difference between the Ehime Maru collision, and these others, is the USS Greenville was performing an emergency ballast blow ... pretty much once you pull that trigger, you're going up and you really can't control how or where.
> 
> In these others, the sub was under normal operation/control ...


That is true. However, the shameful part of the story was that the captain of the USS Grenville did not do that as an emergency measure, but merely to show off for some VIPs who were aboard at the time.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I did a small job on the diving support ship Rockwater 2 at Keppel shipyard in Batangas, Philippines, when she was being prepared for a US Navy charter to drag the Ehime Maru wreck into shallower water for recovery of the bodies. A huge expense.


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Klaatu83 said:


> That is true. However, the shameful part of the story was that the captain of the USS Grenville did not do that as an emergency measure, but merely to show off for some VIPs who were aboard at the time.


Quite true ... one would think if you're gonna "show off" like that, you'd at least do a circle to check for anything above you beforehand.

They basically just said "watch this!" and up they went ...

(e.g., essentially the equivalent of "here, hold my beer")


----------

